# nubbed a DPG JJ Sublime



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm down to my last 10 DPG JJ Sublimes. I bought this box when they were first released and now they are almost gone. With the additional aging this cigar is smoking great! lots of cedar, clove, tea and spice. 

Bigfoot


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!

My question would be, was it "sublime"? 

CD


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I have to agree on this cigar. It is just a terrific smoke.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

yes, it was sublime!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I know pepin is hot right now. The only blends that I like are the Miami 911, and the 601 maduro. The san christobal he blended for ashton is awful.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

You and I must have been smoking different cigars. I think the San Cristobal is one of the best out there. Had 2 Supremos back to back on Thursday and they were fantastic. My favorite is the Monumento

I guess taste really is subjective.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, what are some of the taste differences you have discerned from new until now. Has it mellowed alot?Thanks Flint


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

It has mellowed a bit but the flavours are really developing. To me when smoking this cigar new, clove is the dominate flavour...now, its one of the many flavours you taste while smoking.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, Thanks for the info. FLint


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet i want one.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

i got some resting ,i hope i can leave them alone for awhile


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My favorite DPG!!


----------

